# Vorbestellung möglich - PCGH-Gaming-PC GTX 560-Edition: Core i3-2130 + Geforce GTX 560 + 64 GB SSD [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (6. Oktober 2011)

*Vorbestellung möglich - PCGH-Gaming-PC GTX 560-Edition: Core i3-2130 + Geforce GTX 560 + 64 GB SSD [Anzeige]*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Vorbestellung möglich - PCGH-Gaming-PC GTX 560-Edition: Core i3-2130 + Geforce GTX 560 + 64 GB SSD [Anzeige] gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Vorbestellung möglich - PCGH-Gaming-PC GTX 560-Edition: Core i3-2130 + Geforce GTX 560 + 64 GB SSD [Anzeige]


----------



## -MIRROR- (6. Oktober 2011)

*Vorbestellung möglich - PCGH-Gaming-PC GTX 560-Edition: Core i3-2130 + Geforce GTX 560 + 64 GB SSD [Anzeige]*

Für das Geld kann man auch eine GTX560 Ti und einen i5-2500K verbauen, wenn amn es selber zusammenschraubt.


----------



## Loro Husk (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Vorbestellung möglich - PCGH-Gaming-PC GTX 560-Edition: Core i3-2130 + Geforce GTX 560 + 64 GB SSD [Anzeige]*

Für das Geld kann man eine GTX 580 und einen 1090T verbauen

Völlig überteuert, selbst mit der SSD noch zusammengerechnet.


----------



## Roterfred (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Vorbestellung möglich - PCGH-Gaming-PC GTX 560-Edition: Core i3-2130 + Geforce GTX 560 + 64 GB SSD [Anzeige]*

ein I3?  das ist ein Witz oder?


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Vorbestellung möglich - PCGH-Gaming-PC GTX 560-Edition: Core i3-2130 + Geforce GTX 560 + 64 GB SSD [Anzeige]*

Ist nicht so gemeint, nein.
Wenn ich jetzt unser Performance-Rating für Spiele verlinke, werdet ihr sagen: „Ja, klar...“:
Test AMD- und Intel-CPUs/APUs: Übersicht und Kauf-Tipps inklusive Performance-Index (Oktober 2011) - cpu, amd, intel
(Der Performance Index für Spiele ist das mittlere der drei Balkenbilder)

Aber auch meine Kumpels von Computerbase sind derselben Meinung:
„Test: Intel Core i3-2100/2120 - Geheimtipp für Spieler“
Test: Intel Core i3-2100/2120 - ComputerBase

Test: Intel Core i3-2100/2120 (Seite 5) - ComputerBase
(und das Ding ist noch die alte Version, der 2130 hat nochmal ein paar MHz mehr)


Zum Preis sage ich mal nichts, das haben wir glaube ich bei allen PCGH-PCs schon durchgekaut: Montage, Gewährleistung (auch auf das Zusammenspiel aller Teile) aus einer Hand usw. usf.


----------



## Darkisma (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Vorbestellung möglich - PCGH-Gaming-PC GTX 560-Edition: Core i3-2130 + Geforce GTX 560 + 64 GB SSD [Anzeige]*

Ich finde den Pc klasse. Klar kann man noch einen anderen Prozessor wählen und eine andere Grafikkarte einbauen und.... und... und.
Da wären wir aber wieder bei einem ganz anderen PC.

Für eine Gamingmaschine lohnt sich eine SSD nicht wirklich. (Man bekommt nicht mehr Fps). Da man die SSD hier aber natürlich gut bezahlt ist die Grundausrichtung des PCs eine ganz Andere.
Der PC ist ein klasse Arbeitsgerät mit dem man auch spielen kann und das sogar relativ gut. Er ist leise, zieht wenig Strom, bootet schnell und ist von Haus aus schon gut ausgerüstet. 

Ich finde die Grundausrichtung des PCs klasse.


----------



## -MIRROR- (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Vorbestellung möglich - PCGH-Gaming-PC GTX 560-Edition: Core i3-2130 + Geforce GTX 560 + 64 GB SSD [Anzeige]*



PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Ist nicht so gemeint, nein.
> Wenn ich jetzt unser Performance-Rating für Spiele verlinke, werdet ihr sagen: „Ja, klar...“:
> Test AMD- und Intel-CPUs/APUs: Übersicht und Kauf-Tipps inklusive Performance-Index (Oktober 2011) - cpu, amd, intel
> (Der Performance Index für Spiele ist das mittlere der drei Balkenbilder)
> ...



Die CPU ist ja auch ok, aber für den Preis kann ich auch einen i5-2500K verbauen und diese rist nochmal deutlich stärker. 



Darkisma schrieb:


> Ich finde den Pc klasse. Klar kann man noch einen anderen Prozessor wählen und eine andere Grafikkarte einbauen und.... und... und.
> Da wären wir aber wieder bei einem ganz anderen PC.
> 
> Für eine Gamingmaschine lohnt sich eine SSD nicht wirklich. (Man bekommt nicht mehr Fps). Da man die SSD hier aber natürlich gut bezahlt ist die Grundausrichtung des PCs eine ganz Andere.
> ...


 
Es ist ein PCGH-*GAMING*-PC. Und wie ich schon geschrieben habe, für den Preis, könnt eich noch *zusätzlich* einen i5-2500K und eine GTX560 Ti verbauen.

Damit ist alles gesagt.


----------



## geostigma (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Vorbestellung möglich - PCGH-Gaming-PC GTX 560-Edition: Core i3-2130 + Geforce GTX 560 + 64 GB SSD [Anzeige]*



Darkisma schrieb:


> Für eine Gamingmaschine lohnt sich eine SSD nicht wirklich.


 
während du lädst daddel ich schon


----------



## Darkisma (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Vorbestellung möglich - PCGH-Gaming-PC GTX 560-Edition: Core i3-2130 + Geforce GTX 560 + 64 GB SSD [Anzeige]*



geostigma schrieb:


> während du lädst daddel ich schon


 
In der Ruhe liegt die Kraft

Eine SSD ist definitiv etwas feines


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Vorbestellung möglich - PCGH-Gaming-PC GTX 560-Edition: Core i3-2130 + Geforce GTX 560 + 64 GB SSD [Anzeige]*



-MIRROR- schrieb:


> Die CPU ist ja auch ok, aber für den Preis kann ich auch einen i5-2500K verbauen und diese rist nochmal deutlich stärker.


Den dafür relevanten Teil meines Postings hast du ja bereits mitzitiert, daher brauche ich dessen Inhalt hier nicht nochmal wiederholen.


----------



## -MIRROR- (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Vorbestellung möglich - PCGH-Gaming-PC GTX 560-Edition: Core i3-2130 + Geforce GTX 560 + 64 GB SSD [Anzeige]*

Ich habe es ja auch nur gepostet, um Bastlern einen Sinn zu geben: Mehr Leistung für weniger Geld.


----------



## ViP94 (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Vorbestellung möglich - PCGH-Gaming-PC GTX 560-Edition: Core i3-2130 + Geforce GTX 560 + 64 GB SSD [Anzeige]*

Ich vergleich zu den anderen PCGH-PCs hat dieser PC ein schlechteres PL-Verhältnis.

Schaade.


----------



## Madz (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Vorbestellung möglich - PCGH-Gaming-PC GTX 560-Edition: Core i3-2130 + Geforce GTX 560 + 64 GB SSD [Anzeige]*

Klar zahlt man den Zusammenbau und den Test, aber Gewährleistung habe ich bei Einzelteilen auch. Wer einen Kumpel hat, der ihm hilft, sofern er nicht selbst bauen kann, der ist mit selbst gekauften Einzelteilen deutlich günstiger dran.


----------



## Bensta (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Vorbestellung möglich - PCGH-Gaming-PC GTX 560-Edition: Core i3-2130 + Geforce GTX 560 + 64 GB SSD [Anzeige]*

mit der cpu ist das meiner Meinung nach ein Office Rechner oder zum surfen


----------



## Coeckchen (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Vorbestellung möglich - PCGH-Gaming-PC GTX 560-Edition: Core i3-2130 + Geforce GTX 560 + 64 GB SSD [Anzeige]*

leute, ich bin ja auch dafür pc`s selbst zu bauen, aber viele haben einfach nich des know how dazu...klar kann letztendlich jeder dummkopf den zusammenkrüppeln, ohne ein crack zu sein, aber welche teile wie schnell sind, und was P/L technisch gut ist, wissen nur wenige
die leute findet ihr nacher wieder im mediamarkt und saturn  da is der pc doch die deutlich bessere alternative...zumal er schon zusammengebaut ist und getestet wurde


----------



## Madz (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Vorbestellung möglich - PCGH-Gaming-PC GTX 560-Edition: Core i3-2130 + Geforce GTX 560 + 64 GB SSD [Anzeige]*



> die leute findet ihr nacher wieder im mediamarkt und saturn  da is der pc doch die deutlich bessere alternative...zumal er schon zusammengebaut ist und getestet wurde


Die Leute findet man dann hier oder im Hardwareluxx Zusammenstellungsforum, um sich beraten zu lassen.


----------



## chrisbo (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Vorbestellung möglich - PCGH-Gaming-PC GTX 560-Edition: Core i3-2130 + Geforce GTX 560 + 64 GB SSD [Anzeige]*

Erst einmal auf zambesi warten. Jetzt zu kaufen wäre übereilt


----------



## Bull56 (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Vorbestellung möglich - PCGH-Gaming-PC GTX 560-Edition: Core i3-2130 + Geforce GTX 560 + 64 GB SSD [Anzeige]*

ich biete den pc für 50€ billiger an


----------



## lukas93h (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Vorbestellung möglich - PCGH-Gaming-PC GTX 560-Edition: Core i3-2130 + Geforce GTX 560 + 64 GB SSD [Anzeige]*

Der PC erscheint mir recht teuer... Will mir einen PC zusammenstellen mit einem i7 2600k, ASUS P8P67 EVO (Rev.3.0),  8GB PC3-16000 RAM, 730W Netztteil,120mm Lüfter alles in einem Gehäuse im NVIDIA Design und 2TB HDD um das selbe Geld... zwar ohne Grafikkarte aber naja...


----------



## Madz (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Vorbestellung möglich - PCGH-Gaming-PC GTX 560-Edition: Core i3-2130 + Geforce GTX 560 + 64 GB SSD [Anzeige]*

750w Netzteil? Willst du damit noch deinen Wasserkocher betreiben?


----------



## Darkisma (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Vorbestellung möglich - PCGH-Gaming-PC GTX 560-Edition: Core i3-2130 + Geforce GTX 560 + 64 GB SSD [Anzeige]*

Hi,

Jedem von uns ist doch wohl klar, dass wir den PC mit Hilfe von Geizhals, Idealo und Co. billiger zusammengebaut bekommen. Man darf hier aber nicht vergessen, dass hier alles von einem Anbieter kommt. Dieser muss Preisschwankungen ausgleichen und volle Garantie geben. Und das auf alle Teile. Geht dort die Grafikkarte kaputt heißt es nicht, sind sie sicher, dass es nicht am Mainboard oder am Netzteil liegt... 
Nichtsdestotrotz ist dieser PC sehr fair kalkuliert. 
Der PC wurde zusammengebaut, was sich auch Firmen wie Hardwareversand oder Atelco bezahlen lassen. Der PC wurde gedanklich auf ein Ziel hin optimiert, was auch bezahlt werden sollte. 
Dies ist ein PC mit SSD, der Spiele stemmt und im Idle kaum Strom zieht und dementsprechend leise ist. Dies ist im Fachhandel sehr schwierig zu finden. Media Markt und Co. bauen oft Marketingrechner. Dort findet man dann 12 Gb Ram mit einer 3Tb Festplatte und einer GTS 450 verbaut. Das ganze wird dann als Schnäppchen und als Gamingsensation ausgepriesen, mit dem Hinweis, dass die Grafikkarte den Ram mitbenutzen würde. Über Lautstärke des PCs und die Effizienz des Netzteils wird ein Mantel des Schweigens gelegt. Das Gehäuse sieht aus wie Hund und aufrüsten lässt sich da auch nicht viel, weil das Mainboard einfach für die Füße ist.

Ich sehe hier eine offene Verkaufspolitik. Es werden alle Teile einzeln aufgezählt und jeder weiß genau was er kauft. Es bleibt nun jedem übrig, sich die Komponenten des PCs selbst zusammenzusuchen und nachzubauen bzw. für sich zu optimieren oder hier einfach stressfrei zuzuschlagen und froh zu sein, dass man so unkompliziert einen sehr guten Rechner bekommen kann.

Zum Prozessor:
Der Prozzi ist in Spielen oft schneller als ein AMD X4 955, meißt sogar schneller als ein X6 1055T. In den Benchmarks wurde z.B. Anno 1404 getestet. Wer braucht denn schon auf dem Papier 4 oder 6 Kerne, wenn man mit dem 2 Kerner mit SMT noch schneller ist. Wenn wir uns nun mal überlegen welche Komponente oft die Frames limiteren, so ist es doch meißt die Grafikkarte. Ich seh also am Prozzi gar nichts auszusetzen. Dort sollte man lieber die Energieeffizienz und somit leise Kühlung genießen, während die AMD-User mit Abhitze zu kämpfen haben und leistungsmäßig in Spielen doch nicht vorbeiziehen. 

Zu guter Letzt: Lasst uns mal alle kurz überlegen, welchen Rechner wir für Starcraft 2 zusammenbauen würden. Ich glaube ich habe ihn gefunden.

Rein nach dem Motto: Zockst du schon, oder lädtst du noch

Gruß


----------



## atop1234 (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Vorbestellung möglich - PCGH-Gaming-PC GTX 560-Edition: Core i3-2130 + Geforce GTX 560 + 64 GB SSD [Anzeige]*

Der Preis ist für mich nicht grundsätzlich das Problem, sondern der nicht dazu passende Prozessor.
Mir hätte der kleine Dual-Core zu wenig Reserven, die Argumente von Carsten (edit: und auch nicht die von darkisma) überzeugen mich da nicht.

Der Anteil an Spielen die 4 oder mehr Kerne gut auslasten können wird weiter steigen und in 2 Jahren müssen I3-Besitzer im Gegensatz zu I5-Besitzern dann schon wieder aufrüsten, weil 50 Euro am falschen Ende gespart wurden.

Da hilft es dann in 2013 auch nicht mehr dass der Prozessor aber in 2011 doch noch ganz toll in Benchmarks abgeschnitten hat.


----------



## lukas93h (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Vorbestellung möglich - PCGH-Gaming-PC GTX 560-Edition: Core i3-2130 + Geforce GTX 560 + 64 GB SSD [Anzeige]*



Madz schrieb:


> 750w Netzteil? Willst du damit noch deinen Wasserkocher betreiben?


 
Haha nein, aber ich hatte vor eine GTX580 einzubauen und das Teil braucht ordentlich Power... vermutlich würde auch ein 650W Netzteil vollkommen reichen... wenn ich jetzt so darüber nachdenke, werd ich doch ein schwächeres Netzteil nehmen.


----------



## Madz (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Vorbestellung möglich - PCGH-Gaming-PC GTX 560-Edition: Core i3-2130 + Geforce GTX 560 + 64 GB SSD [Anzeige]*

Da reicht ein Seasonic X 560w.


----------



## -MIRROR- (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Vorbestellung möglich - PCGH-Gaming-PC GTX 560-Edition: Core i3-2130 + Geforce GTX 560 + 64 GB SSD [Anzeige]*



Darkisma schrieb:


> Nichtsdestotrotz ist dieser PC sehr fair kalkuliert.


 
Habe ich nicht bestritten. Für Komplett-PC's ist PCGH echt mit der fairste Anbieter, den ich kenne. Ich würd ebei Komplett-PC's auch imme rhierher verweisen. Weil man hier wohl mit das beste P/L-Verhältnis bekommt bei gutem Support nicht zu vergessen.


----------



## Troni (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Vorbestellung möglich - PCGH-Gaming-PC GTX 560-Edition: Core i3-2130 + Geforce GTX 560 + 64 GB SSD [Anzeige]*

Wann sind die neuen SSD-Versionen der Rechner endlich verfügbar?
Hab mir die Windowsversion bestellt. 
Laut PCGH Liefertermin Ende KW 47, Laut Alternate Liefertermin November.  Jetzt ist schon Dezember und Ende KW 48.
Zumal mein Geld auch schon überwiesen ist, ich will Gegenleistung.
Bin ein wenig ungeduldig (ist aber klar bei nen neuen Rechner^^) aber wann ist die Planung?

MFG Troni


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Vorbestellung möglich - PCGH-Gaming-PC GTX 560-Edition: Core i3-2130 + Geforce GTX 560 + 64 GB SSD [Anzeige]*



Troni schrieb:


> Wann sind die neuen SSD-Versionen der Rechner endlich verfügbar?
> Hab mir die Windowsversion bestellt.
> Laut PCGH Liefertermin Ende KW 47, Laut Alternate Liefertermin November.  Jetzt ist schon Dezember und Ende KW 48.
> Zumal mein Geld auch schon überwiesen ist, ich will Gegenleistung.
> ...


 
Alternate will mir heute ein Update zu den Lieferterminen geben... poste ich dann direkt in dem Artikel.


----------



## bootzeit (31. März 2012)

*AW: Vorbestellung möglich - PCGH-Gaming-PC GTX 560-Edition: Core i3-2130 + Geforce GTX 560 + 64 GB SSD [Anzeige]*

Für mich ist hier aktuell leider nichts dabei was mich reizen könnte....schade .


----------



## Sammla (31. März 2012)

*AW: Vorbestellung möglich - PCGH-Gaming-PC GTX 560-Edition: Core i3-2130 + Geforce GTX 560 + 64 GB SSD [Anzeige]*

Die Preise sind zwar gesalzen, aber immernoch deutlich günstiger als andere Komplettsysteme im Internet! Darüber hinaus erfärt man hier auch wirklich im Detail was verbaut ist! Was sofort auffällt: Nur wertige Komponente... Nennt mir ein Komplettsystem im Internet, welches preislich auf ähnlichem Niveau spielt und zusätzlich noch nen i5er oder ne GTX580 enthält...

Dass diese PC's gegen einen Eigenbau preislich nicht mithalten können ist natürlich selbstverständlich!.. Allerdings baut nicht jeder gerne seinen PC selbst zusammen..


----------



## Dan Kirpan (31. März 2012)

*AW: Vorbestellung möglich - PCGH-Gaming-PC GTX 560-Edition: Core i3-2130 + Geforce GTX 560 + 64 GB SSD [Anzeige]*

Baut doch mal bitte einen PC ohne SSD! Das ist total die Geldverschwendung und erhöt nur den Preis.

Cool wäre mal ein PC der einen Core i7 3770k, eine HD 7870, 16 GB DDR3 Ram, Z77 Mainbord, 2 TB Festplatte, Blu-Ray Brenner.

So einer würde sich gut verkaufen!


----------



## Madz (31. März 2012)

*AW: Vorbestellung möglich - PCGH-Gaming-PC GTX 560-Edition: Core i3-2130 + Geforce GTX 560 + 64 GB SSD [Anzeige]*



> Baut doch mal bitte einen PC ohne SSD!Das ist total die Geldverschwendung


Du hast anscheinend keine SSD in deinem Rechner, oder?


----------



## Sammla (31. März 2012)

*AW: Vorbestellung möglich - PCGH-Gaming-PC GTX 560-Edition: Core i3-2130 + Geforce GTX 560 + 64 GB SSD [Anzeige]*

Ein Mal SSD, immer SSD... Wer eine hat weiß was ich meine 

Klar könnte man so ~130€ (Bei einer 128GB SSD) sparen, aber die Leistung einer solchen macht sich in meinen Augen doch wieder bezahlt! Außerdem fallen die Preise momentan sowieso!


----------



## Madz (31. März 2012)

*AW: Vorbestellung möglich - PCGH-Gaming-PC GTX 560-Edition: Core i3-2130 + Geforce GTX 560 + 64 GB SSD [Anzeige]*

Ein Rechner ohne SSD Systemplatte ist für mich mittlerweile absolut undenkbar. Wenn es 250 gb für ~120€ gibt, wird auch mein Notebook in den Genuss dieses immensen Geschwindigkeitsschubs kommen.


----------



## r4mpag3 (14. April 2012)

*AW: Vorbestellung möglich - PCGH-Gaming-PC GTX 560-Edition: Core i3-2130 + Geforce GTX 560 + 64 GB SSD [Anzeige]*

Seit der Flut sind die Festplattenpreise für HDD´s gestiegen.
Glücklicherweise hatte ich mir vor der Flut erst eine Caviar Black 1 TB geholt..als hätte ich geahnt dass die Spinpoint bald ihren Todesgesang in Form eines hässlichen klackens nach dem System-umzug in ein neues Gehäuse abhält.
103.-€ würde die mich jetzt Kosten , anstatt der damals ca 80.-€
Was ich etwas schade bei der vorgestellten Kombi finde ist , dass doch wahrscheinlich eine Non-Ti da verbaut ist und der Prozzi nur ein I3 ?
Seit ich den 2500k hab mag ich nicht mit "weniger" Leistung auskommen müssen


----------

